# Dirk on DP Show



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

http://www.danpatrick.com/2011/05/27/dirk-nowitzki-talks-about-his-legacy-and-matchup-with-heat/

Good interview. I didn't know Dirk actually considered going to college that strongly, he even visited Kentucky, Stanford and Cal.


----------

